# Headin to Larimoure Dam on Monday 27th



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Me and a few buddies are heading out to Larimoure Dam for our first fishing trip this winter. With all the cold weather the ice should be pretty thick! I'll post up Monday night with how we do.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well we made it out to Larimoure dam at about 8 this morning, it was a nice day so we drilled a few holes and sat outside for a while and then later into the day put the ice house out. Did really good, kept 13 perch and 2 walleyes...but that was after a 8 hr day of fishing. Threw back alot of smaller perch.
Maybe go back out there 2morrow

:beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Went out to Larimoure again on Tuesday for about 2 hours, Caught about 10-15 perch, 5 of them were keepers!
Wonder how fishing will be after this big storm hits.... :roll:

Maybe head back out there saturday
should be a good winter for larimoure!!
:beer:


----------

